# Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)



## p00nage (15. Januar 2011)

*Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Hi Ich hab zurzeit ein Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Chieftec » Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL-OP Mesh-Big - black/silver jedoch hätte ich gern ma optisch etwas edleres wie zb das oben genannte Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC A05 Serie » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black.

Laut Wakü-case-liste soll da ja auch nen tripple in den Deckel passen und dann 1 Laufwerk noch rein passen, das kann ich aber kaum glauben. Gibt es dazu Alternativen? Die Cosiar Gehäuse gefallen mir auch sehr sind mir aber viel zu teuer.

Zurzeit hab ich noch 10/13 Schlauch würde da auch gerne auf 10/16 umrüsten. ps tüllen werde ich dann wahrscheinlich verwenden, aber welchen schlauch soll ich nehmen ? Ich hab hier im Forum auch irgend ein Bild gesehen da sah ein schlauch wie clear aus und das Wasser milchig, wie kann man dieses Ergebniss erziehlen?

Und letzte frage wäre ob der http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5000_Watercool-HK-CPU-LGA1oe-Rev--3.html immer noch top ist? Da ich System wechseln wollte hab ich überlegt mir http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7483_Watercool-HK-CPU-LGA1156-Rev--3-0-LT.html zu holen da er mir dann Farblich viel besser gefällt


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Lieber den hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 10372

Kann sein, dass da oben nur Slim Radiatoren reinpassen damit auch genug Luft an den Radi von unten kommt... vllt meldet sich ja noch jemand, der in das Gehäuse nen 360er verbaut hat.


----------



## p00nage (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

jo das hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber hab schon nen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator 35146 also net gerade einen flachen  gibts alternativen zu dem case? also ähnliche optik welches auch nicht viel mehr kostet ? 

Ist der von cuplex echt besser? weil vor 1,5jahren ging ja nix am heatkiller vorbei


----------



## Leo. (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Hab hier mal 2 Bilder für dich, ist 16/10er Schlauch, damit du dir mal die Proportionen vorstellen kannst.

Und wenn du mir auch noch sagst wie breit dein Wunschradiator ist, kann ich dir auch sagen ob, und wie er reinpasst 

Auf jeden fall wirst du auf 2-3 Slots auf dem Mainboard verzichten müssen, und evtl das I/O-Panel oben, falls du ihn intern montieren willst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p00nage (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

ok da komm ich nochma auf dich zurück kommen, achso da ist das mainboard gedreht, naja karten hab ich nicht viel, eig nur 1 graka evtl dann 2. will auch auf sandy wechseln. das sollte doch reingehen oder?


----------



## Leo. (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Jup, inverted ATX

Also ich hab das p8p67 drinn, also ein Full-ATX board.

Habe vom oberen Deckelrand bis zum 2ten Pci-e Slot (der weiße bei mir) ca. 7cm  Platz.

Also wenn du dich mit Winkeln etc spielst, dann sollte das schon gehen.

Aber was nicht mehr geht ist halt das DVD-Laufwerk in den oberen Schacht bauen


----------



## p00nage (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

jo das ist mir auch klar; 1x5,25" schacht reich mir eig. nur wenn man da den platz sieht könnte man fast auf 8/11er schlauch umsteigen. Der 13/10 knickt find ich einfach viel zu leicht und ist net stabil genug. werd am montag ma messen wie och mein radi mit lüftern ist

PS: Grad bei Aquatuning nachgeschaut und müssten knapp 60mm für radi und 25mm für Lüfter sein, also geht sichs nicht aus  gibts nen ähnliches case? oder hat jmd ne idee? extern sieht des ganze mmn nicht so toll aus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Mir wäre kein weiteres Gehäuse mit Netzteil vorn unten bekannt - und anders bekommt man die extrem geringe Höhe des PC-A05 nicht mit ATX kombiniert. (aber Silverstones RavenII&FortressII haben ein ähnlich extremes Länge/Höhe-Verhältniss. Sind halt allgemein etwas größer)
Das schlichte Frontdesign kriegst du bei Lian-Li mit allen Chassis kombiniert.

Zum Radi: Leos zweiter PCI-E befindet sich bereits auf Höhe des zweiten 5,25" Schacht. Wenn er bis dahin 7cm hat, dann werden bis zum ersten maximal 6cm frei sein. Da würde ich nur einen 3cm Slim+Lüfter verplanen. Wenn du auf das Panel im Deckel verzichtest, sollte die Länger aber eigentlich auch für einen 420er reichen - der hätte in Slim vermutlich mehr Leistung, als der RX360.
Ansonsten musst du statt dem Radi das optische Laufwerk nach draußen verlagern  (oder eine weitere Frontöffnung schaffen)


Zu Cryos vs. HK3.0: Wie du schon festgestellt hast, war letzterer vor 1,5 Jahren das Maß aller Dinge. Seitdem hat sich nicht viel, aber doch ein bißchen was getan. Vor allem die Delrinausführung des Kryos ist unverschämt gut für ihren Preis.

Schläuche: 8/11 sind imho das einzig rationale.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Es würde schon gehen du müsstest dann ein Trippleslim einbauen und den dann mit den Slimlüftern von Scythe befeuern die haben nur 12mm das wären dann 42mm dicke.
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1712_MagiCool-SLIM-TRIPLE-360-Radiator.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...am-Slim-120mm-SY1212SL12SL-800rpm::12798.html


----------



## p00nage (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir wäre kein weiteres Gehäuse mit Netzteil vorn unten bekannt - und anders bekommt man die extrem geringe Höhe des PC-A05 nicht mit ATX kombiniert. (aber Silverstones RavenII&FortressII haben ein ähnlich extremes Länge/Höhe-Verhältniss. Sind halt allgemein etwas größer)
> Das schlichte Frontdesign kriegst du bei Lian-Li mit allen Chassis kombiniert.
> 
> Zum Radi: Leos zweiter PCI-E befindet sich bereits auf Höhe des zweiten 5,25" Schacht. Wenn er bis dahin 7cm hat, dann werden bis zum ersten maximal 6cm frei sein. Da würde ich nur einen 3cm Slim+Lüfter verplanen. Wenn du auf das Panel im Deckel verzichtest, sollte die Länger aber eigentlich auch für einen 420er reichen - der hätte in Slim vermutlich mehr Leistung, als der RX360.
> ...



wo bekomm ich denn nen 480er slim her? find da leider keinen, so vom rest gefälllt mir das case eig sehr gut. Aufs Panel kann ich dnek ich verzichten, brauch ich nicht unbedingt. da wäre mir ein guter interner verbrauch mehr wert. Wegen den schläuchen würden mir die 16/10 schon besser gefallen, weil die 13/10 wirken find ich schon weng dünn, jedoch habe ich nen Big Tower. Ich denke aber die 16/10 werden sich nur schwer verlegen lassen.




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Es würde schon gehen du müsstest dann ein Trippleslim einbauen und den dann mit den Slimlüftern von Scythe befeuern die haben nur 12mm das wären dann 42mm dicke.
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1712_MagiCool-SLIM-TRIPLE-360-Radiator.html
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...am-Slim-120mm-SY1212SL12SL-800rpm::12798.html



Wie sind die Lüfter von der Lautstärke her?


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*



p00nage schrieb:


> wo bekomm ich denn nen 480er slim her? find da leider keinen, so vom rest gefälllt mir das case eig sehr gut. Aufs Panel kann ich dnek ich verzichten, brauch ich nicht unbedingt. da wäre mir ein guter interner verbrauch mehr wert. Wegen den schläuchen würden mir die 16/10 schon besser gefallen, weil die 13/10 wirken find ich schon weng dünn, jedoch habe ich nen Big Tower. Ich denke aber die 16/10 werden sich nur schwer verlegen lassen.



1. Schrieb ruyven 420 und nicht 480, ergo wäre das der Magicool Slim 420 (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 420 MC Radiator MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 420 MC Radiator 35183).
2. Wenn du alles intern verbauen möchtest, kann es sein, dass das Case mit 16/10 Schläuchen sehr voll bis gestopft voll wird. Ich würde eher auf 11/8 gehen. Vom verlegen wirst du mit 16/10 keine Probleme haben, genauso wie mit 11/8. 13/10 knickt recht schnell, also eher suboptimal.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*



p00nage schrieb:


> Wie sind die Lüfter von der Lautstärke her?



Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen denk die 800u/min werden schon nicht laut sein.


----------



## p00nage (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

achso stimmt sry hab ich falsch gelesen/gedacht. hab nur die "4" vorne gesehen und bin von 4 lüfter ausgegangen.

Mit dem 420er Radi+ 25mm Lüfter(gibt keine dünnen oder?) Bin ich ja bei 5,5cm, würde es reichen wenn ich beim P67P8 Pro 2 graka´s evtl mal montieren will? zurzeit eh nur die GTX260 aber später vllt ma fürs Falten, bzw eine neue und die Gtx 260 als Physx.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Wenn du eine PhysX-Karte einbauen willst, dann geht das Konzept nicht mehr auf. Die sollte beim P67P8 Pro in den x4 Slot wandern (reicht für PhysX. Würde man den weißen nehmen, müsste man halt mit halber Bandbreite an der primären Karte leben) - und der sitzt ganz unten, das kollidiert mit jeder Form von Radiator.
Wenn du diese Option offen halten möchtest, solltest du ein anderes Board wählen. Das normale P67P8 hat den x4 an drittletzter Stelle - das könnte knapp mit 3cm Radiator + 2,5cm Lüftern passen, je nach dem von wo bis wo Leo genau gemessen hat. Eine Reihe anderer günstiger P67 Boards haben ähnliche Anordnungen.
Ich würde aber auch einen Blick auf das GA-H67A-UD3H werfen. Bei dem sitzten alle 3 PCIs unter dem x4, d.h. mehr als genug Abstand. (aber natürlich eine komplett andere Ausstattung und wie gut sich mit dem H67 übertakten lässt ist auch noch nicht so ganz klar  )


----------



## p00nage (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Achso aber mit 8/8 anbindung würde es gehen ? so von der aussattung her gefällt mir das pro schon, teurer sollte es halt nicht sein. bin mir noch unsicher ob ich dann net gleich 2 neue graka´s kaufe dann fliegt die gtx 260 raus. Benchen etc tu ich nicht, zurzeit ist mein PC nur 24/7 für folding@home gelaufen und da ist ja anbindung egal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

8/8 könnte klappen - da stellt sich eben die Frage, von wo bis wo die 7cm gemessen wurden. Du hast 5,5cm für Radiator und Lüfter, sicherheitshalber (leichte Messfehler, Schraubenköpfe,...) würde ich mit 6cm rechnen. Da bleibt 1cm, das könnte für einen flachen Kühler gerade so reichen. (z.B. Aquacomputer, wobei deren neuer Anschlussblock vielleicht schon zu dick ist)
Wofür es nicht reicht, dass ist Kühler + Graka-Bauteile. D.h. wenn die Messung bis Mitte des Slots war (halbes PCB, Dicke der GPU, Heatspreader und Substrat kommen zur Kühlerdicke dazu), dann passt es nicht. Wenn es bis Anfang des Slots war (d.h. 2-3mm für die Elektronik gehen extra) könnte es knapp passen. Wenn es bis zum Anfang des diesem Slot zugerechneten Freiraumes war (d.h. de facto Unterkante des Slots darüber), dann passt es bequem. (aber Platz zum Luft ansaugen ist trotzdem Mangelware)


----------



## p00nage (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Jo des müsste noch geklärt werden wie er gemessen hat, stimmt des hab ich garnet gedacht das da der kühler ja nach oben geht, und wegen Platz zum ansaugen der luft, ist mir klar das es hier nicht üppig ist ist halt eine kompromisslösung, das maximale aus so einem kleinen case rausholen.
Was mir noch eingefallen ist, wäre der AGB, wie könnte man es hier am besten lösen? hab zurzeit nen EK so ne säule mit 250mm denk ich müsstens sein, werde ich auch tauschen müssen aber gegen was?

PS: gibt nicht das gleiche case wo 2-3cm höher ist und sonst gleich .
Oder würde ein Mainboard im m-atx format sinn machen ? gibts da was gutes?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

AGB-seitig würde ich einen unten liegend vor der CPU montieren, mit genug Schlauch, um ihn zum befüllen rauszunehmen. Aufrecht wird einfach eng, da kriegst du nicht viel mehr als einen Aufsteck-AGB unter, hast aber vermutlich schon Probleme, den zu befüllen, weil die Grafikkarte direkt darüber hängt.
P67-Mainboards in µATX kann ich spontan nicht entdecken, nur H67 (die gibts wie Sand am Meer - musst du mal gucken, was dir gefällt). Vermute aber mal, dass die Hersteller später noch µATX-Gamer-Platinen nachschieben werden, bei den letzten Generationen kamen die auch mit ein paar Monaten Verzögerung.

Andere Gehäuse mit dieser Raumaufteilung gibt, wie bereits erwähnt, nicht. So geringe Höhe bekommt man sonst nur als µATX oder Cube.


----------



## p00nage (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

ASUS P8P67-M Pro, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBEL0-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland hab ich gefunden, wäre sogar garnet teuer, und laut datenangabe hätte es auch notfalls 8/8 sli wenn die angaben stimmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Sieht so aus, ja. Mehr Funktionalität wird wohl kaum machbar sein, wenn man drei Slots nicht genutzt werden können.


----------



## fuSi0n (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Also ich habe meinen 420er Radi AUF meinem A05. Rein wäre mir deutlich zu eng. Wobei man Festplatten auch auf dem Boden montieren kann. Als AGB würde ich das Swiftech Multioption nehmen. Schön klein und kann man  hinten links plazieren neben dem Lüfter.
Nochmal würde ich mir allerdings kein so kleines Gehäuse holen. Es sieht gut aus und ist auch dezent, aber das gefummel ist echt störend. Ich sag da nur Kabelmanagment!


----------



## p00nage (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

naja bei mir kommts nur in frage wenn es intern geht, extern sieht mmn nicht gut aus und macht die optik vom case kaputt


----------



## bundymania (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Jup, da ist was dran bei dem edlen Case - ich würde einen Slim Triple 360er Radi in den Deckel montieren und der erwähnte kleine Swiftech AGB ist ne gute Wahl, den kann man hinten neben der Graka montieren. Das Gehäuse habe ich selber


----------



## p00nage (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*



bundymania schrieb:


> Jup, da ist was dran bei dem edlen Case - ich würde einen Slim Triple 360er Radi in den Deckel montieren und der erwähnte kleine Swiftech AGB ist ne gute Wahl, den kann man hinten neben der Graka montieren. Das Gehäuse habe ich selber



Achso, meinst du da geht auch nen slim 420 rein ? weil denke halt das es von kühlleistung dann weng knapp werden könnte, zurzeit hab ich ja einen normalen 360er, aber der es schon manchmal bei 40°C wassertemp bei einem I7 920+gtx 260+chipsatz. Würde auch nen m-atx board nehmen wenn dadurch "mehr" reinpasst bzw evtl sogar Sli fähig ist.

Sowas als AGB Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 -100 Basic EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 100 Basic 45233 geht nicht ? weil war bis jetzt mit meinem EK eig zufrieden und würde ihn halt nur in paar nummern kleiner nehmen.

Bundymania hättest du nen paar Bilder für mich ? ^^


----------



## bundymania (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Nein, der ist zu breit, nur ein 360er passt. Du könntest am Lüfterplatz noch zusätzlich einen 120er Singleradi verbauen. Der EK AGB wäre auch ok, könnte man per Doppelnippel direkt auf die Pumpe montieren. 40° Wassertemp gehen ja noch ! Mit nem mATX Board würde zwar nen dickerer Radi passen, aber das bringt nur was, wenn du die Lüfter voll aufdrehst...ist auch doof.

Ich habe nur ein Bastelbild von dem Case, nix fertiges


----------



## p00nage (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

achso weil ich hab ja zurzeit noch den Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator 35146 könnte ich also weiter verwenden? Passt dann auch noch nen singleradi rein ? welchen würdest du da nehmen? Bist du auch noch am umbau, alles intern? welchen schlauch verwendest du ? ich tendier zurzeit zu 16/10


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Nur mal so ne Fragen:
Warum passt ein 420er nicht?
Von der angegeben Breite sollte ein Magicool Slim 420 eigentlich genau in die Laufwerksschächte passen...
Oder passt das von der Länge her nicht?


----------



## p00nage (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Fragen:
> Warum passt ein 420er nicht?
> Von der angegeben Breite sollte ein Magicool Slim 420 eigentlich genau in die Laufwerksschächte passen...
> Oder passt das von der Länge her nicht?



würde ich auch gern wissen, 465x146 für radi und  210 x 381 x 490 mm (BxHxT) gehäuse. müsste doch eig passen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Vergesst nicht es sind immer die äußersten Maße aber es gibt ja auch sowas wie Frontblenden


----------



## p00nage (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

ok danke hat sich das erledigt. du verwendest auch einen 360er? meinst da ist noch iwo platz um einen 120/140mm single radi unterzubringen ? hab das case leider noch nicht da und kommt frühestens anfang februar


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Ich hab das Gehäuse mal benutzt aber kurz nach den Vorbereitungen fürn Tripple hab ichs gegen ein Rebel12 getauscht. 
Ein 120mm könnte knapp rein passen hinten


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Ók... mir war nicht bewusst, dass A05 so kurz ist... ich glaub mit einigem Aufwand könnte man auch nen 420er unter bekommen... vllt halt Anschlüsse hinten raus und dann reinführen mit winkeln oder so... Wenn nur ein µATX rein soll, ist oben ja eigentlich eh nur Luft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*



bundymania schrieb:


> Mit nem mATX Board würde zwar nen dickerer Radi passen, aber das bringt nur was, wenn du die Lüfter voll aufdrehst...ist auch doof.



Bei 420 vs. 360 gehts aber eher um die Breite 



p00nage schrieb:


> achso weil ich hab ja zurzeit noch den Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator 35146 könnte ich also weiter verwenden?



Problematisch bei dem dicken Triple war der Abstand zwischen Deckel und 5,25" Laufwerk. Da ändert kein Board der Welt etwas am "viel zu wenig".




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Vergesst nicht es sind immer die äußersten Maße aber es gibt ja auch sowas wie Frontblenden



Frontblenden zeichnen sich im Bereich der Laufwerksschächte dadurch aus, das sie zugänglich sind 
Wenn ich das auf den Bildern richtig erkenne, dann fehlen maximal 5-6mm, damit er innerhalb des Chassis passt. D.h. unter dem Deckel sollte bequem Platz für 3 140er Lüfter sein. Der Radiator selbst hängt dann unten an denen tief genug, um auf Höhe des ersten 5,25" Schächtes ~1cm in die Frontblende hineinzuragen. Im Worst Case muss man die Laufwerksöffnung im Chassis etwas nach oben erweitern, aber sonst würde ich das -Ferndiagnose- für machbar halten. Spätestens bei Verwendung eines µATX Boards wüsste ich auch nicht, was in der Breite stören sollte.

Bezüglich zusätzlichem 120er:
Der Lüfter unten hinten muss reinblasen (weil es niemand anders machen kann und 4x120 bis 4x140 Ausblasend müssen ihre Luft irgendwo her bekommen), d.h. dessen warme Abluft die Kühlleistung von 360er und Netzteil beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Du bist klasse
Soweit hab ich garnicht gedacht  Wenn man die Lüfter an Deckel schraubt sollte es wirklich gehen


----------



## p00nage (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

jo stimmt eig, wenn man 3x150 rechnen würde, als platz den die lüfter brauchen müsste man eig mit nem 420er hinkommen und wenn man deckel>lüfter>radi macht müsste man ja eig hinkommen mitm platz wie ruyven schon gesagt hat. da muss ich mir heut ma gedanken drüber machen .


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Testen und wenns nicht passt umtauschen 

Wäre aber an nem Ergebnis interressiert... hatte auch mal geplant ein Lan-Rechner auf Basis eines A05 zu basteln


----------



## p00nage (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Jo kommt dann wenn ich prüfungen geschrieben hab, hoffe bekomm meinen i7 920+ board noch los bis dahin.
Bei mir ist es eig weil ich einfach ma nen kleineres Case will, und ist ja gerade interessant was man aus so nem kleinen case rausholen kann


----------



## p00nage (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

wollte nur nochmals nen Feedback geben  

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte, ist aber noch im Rohzustand


----------



## rUdeBoy (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

Was ist das jetzt für ein Radi?
Sieht schick aus 

Edit: 
Kannst du nochmal ein Bild innen machen wie viel platz wegfällt?


----------



## p00nage (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Case (Lian Li PC-A05 oder ähnlich)*

nen 420er slim, Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 420 MC Radiator MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 420 MC Radiator 35183 der passt genau rein, länger darf er nicht wirklich sein dann müsste man viel am case machen, so eig kaum was  weitere Bilder mach ich morgen, muss jetzt ins Kino


----------

